# nissan sentra audio amp install



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

*nissan sentra amp install*

i have 2001 Nissan Sentra XE and i plan to install a system.
am new and i learn
If i put amplifier in the trunk the (I LIVE IN Texas) heat will or will not damage amp ?

AND second question is --------> SEcurity reason --- it is a safer in the trunk or not?
i got alarm system
:hal:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

it should be fine in the trunk w/out overheating if you use it how it's supposed to be used and mount it correctly. as for security...it may be safer in the trunk because noone can see it but w. my old alarm you could open the trunk and it wouldn't go off. if you have more sensors in your trunk for your alarm then i'd say its definately safer but if your alarms like mine then idk.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

xt_out said:


> it should be fine in the trunk w/out overheating if you use it how it's supposed to be used and mount it correctly. as for security...it may be safer in the trunk because noone can see it but w. my old alarm you could open the trunk and it wouldn't go off. if you have more sensors in your trunk for your alarm then i'd say its definately safer but if your alarms like mine then idk.


thank you for answer


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Overheating won't be an issue
I have over 1100rms in my car, and I also live in Texas and have a black car, and I've never had an amp overheat (well, except for one, but that was a shitty amp anyway).

As for theft, definately do it in the trunk. It's the easiest by far, and no one will know you have anything back there. One thing you can do for extra security is flip the valet switch in the trunk. When you open the lid, look right by the latch where the lid attaches (look at the latch on the trunk, not the one on the lid). You should see a little switch, when you move it, it disables all the trunk releases, so the release switch by the steering wheel doesn't work, and neither does the one on the remote for the keyless entry (if you have that). And since the rear seats only fold down when the switch in the trunk is pulled, the ONLY way to get into the trunk is with the key itself.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> Overheating won't be an issue
> I have over 1100rms in my car, and I also live in Texas and have a black car, and I've never had an amp overheat (well, except for one, but that was a shitty amp anyway).
> 
> As for theft, definately do it in the trunk. It's the easiest by far, and no one will know you have anything back there. One thing you can do for extra security is flip the valet switch in the trunk. When you open the lid, look right by the latch where the lid attaches (look at the latch on the trunk, not the one on the lid). You should see a little switch, when you move it, it disables all the trunk releases, so the release switch by the steering wheel doesn't work, and neither does the one on the remote for the keyless entry (if you have that). And since the rear seats only fold down when the switch in the trunk is pulled, the ONLY way to get into the trunk is with the key itself.


thankx for detailed answer


----------

